# apache22 worker mpm + fastcti + php-fpm +



## nORKy (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,

I don't understand somethings with ports.

I installed www/apache22-worker-mpm. www/mod_fastcgi (to work with php-fpm) want to install www/apache22 : so, there is a conflict.

Want can I do to resolve this conflict ??

Thanks you


----------



## nORKy (Jan 31, 2013)

I found it !
it works if I remove www/apache22-worker-mpm, set WITH_MPM=worker in /etc/make.conf and install www/apache22

thanks to me


----------

